# Masonic / AASR Funeral



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sadly a Past Master of my mother lodge passed away a few days ago. As a result I took part in my first Masonic funeral last night. Immediately afterward the AASR, Valley of Louisville, held their ceremony and I also took part in this. Both were beautifully done and it was a moving experience. I feel honored that I could say goodbye to a departed Brother in this way.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 19, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sadly a Past Master of my mother lodge passed away a few days ago. As a result I took part in my first Masonic funeral last night. Immediately afterward the AASR, Valley of Louisville, held their ceremony and I also took part in this. Both were beautifully done and it was a moving experience. I feel honored that I could say goodbye to a departed Brother in this way.


RIP WB!  Ive never seen a AASR funeral...DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD ONE


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> RIP WB!  Ive never seen a AASR funeral...DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD ONE


Yep, I believe that it is called the Rose Croix but don't quote me on that, I just heard the name mentioned while we were preparing for the ceremony. As I understand it the York Rite also has a funeral ceremony.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yep, I believe that it is called the Rose Croix but don't quote me on that, I just heard the name mentioned while we were preparing for the ceremony. As I understand it the York Rite also has a funeral ceremony.


Rose Croix is an Order here.

Sorry for your loss Brother


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2016)

Rose croix is the 2nd body in aasr...lodge of perfection, chapter of rose croix, council of kadosh amd consistory of kadosh

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Rose croix is the 2nd body in aasr...lodge of perfection, chapter of rose croix, council of kadosh amd consistory of kadosh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



No Scottish Rite here in the sense you know it so the Degrees are different Orders...


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> No Scottish Rite here in the sense you know it so the Degrees are different Orders...


Umm, yeah, there is. I've been in functions with your SGC. No, not different orders.  I think you are mistaking for the misnamed York Rite.  http://www.scottishrite.org.au


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> RIP WB!  Ive never seen a AASR funeral...DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD ONE


AASR even has its own trial code.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 20, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sadly a Past Master of my mother lodge passed away a few days ago. As a result I took part in my first Masonic funeral last night. Immediately afterward the AASR, Valley of Louisville, held their ceremony and I also took part in this. Both were beautifully done and it was a moving experience. I feel honored that I could say goodbye to a departed Brother in this way.


I view these ceremonies as one of our most important, if not sacred, duties as Freemasons.  At the same time, it is also instructional for those of us who remain, reminding us of our own frail mortality.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Umm, yeah, there is. I've been in functions with your SGC. No, not different orders.  I think you are mistaking for the misnamed York Rite.  http://www.scottishrite.org.au


You beat me to it!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Umm, yeah, there is. I've been in functions with your SGC. No, not different orders.  I think you are mistaking for the misnamed York Rite.  http://www.scottishrite.org.au


Um, yeah.... i've booked them into Centres i manage. Is Rose croix administered by them ? SR has the Scottish and Australian  Const but it seems to me to work differently in the States, which is why some SR Australians have been known to travel to the States to get Degrees... I'll check and ask..


----------



## Canadian Paul (Aug 20, 2016)

Here in Canada the Valley of St. John's will do a Funeral Service for a Scottish Rite brother at the request of the family. It is done wearing the regalia of the 18*. We are, as far as I know, the only Valley in Canada to conduct such a service. We usually do it in the chapel of the funeral home with family and friends present. I frequently act as either the Officiant or the Prelate and find doing so a very moving experience.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I view these ceremonies as one of our most important, if not sacred, duties as Freemasons.  At the same time, it is also instructional for those of us who remain, reminding us of our own frail mortality.


Totally agree.


Canadian Paul said:


> Here in Canada the Valley of St. John's will do a Funeral Service for a Scottish Rite brother at the request of the family. It is done wearing the regalia of the 18*. We are, as far as I know, the only Valley in Canada to conduct such a service. We usually do it in the chapel of the funeral home with family and friends present. I frequently act as either the Officiant or the Prelate and find doing so a very moving experience.


It was done here in the same way.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Um, yeah.... i've booked them into Centres i manage. Is Rose croix administered by them ? SR has the Scottish and Australian  Const but it seems to me to work differently in the States, which is why some SR Australians have been known to travel to the States to get Degrees... I'll check and ask..


The chaper of rose croix is the 2nd body in the sr...15th deg to 18th deg....degree names can and are different from the norther Juris to the southern juris US to canada to the uk to Australia

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## George Coombs (Aug 20, 2016)

It's lodge of perfection-chapter rose croix-council of kadosh and consistory.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 22, 2016)

The Scottish Rite funeral ceremony is in the book Forms and Traditions of the Scottish Rite, by C. Fred Kleinknecht.  The Supreme Council also provides the ceremony and that of the lodge of sorrow to valleys.  I don't find it in the statutes of the Scottish Rite, but in the Kleinknecht book it says that the Scottish Rite funeral is not supposed to be done in addition to the Blue Lodge ceremony, but instead of, at the choice of the family.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> No Scottish Rite here in the sense you know it so the Degrees are different Orders...





Glen Cook said:


> Umm, yeah, there is. I've been in functions with your SGC. No, not different orders.  I think you are mistaking for the misnamed York Rite.  http://www.scottishrite.org.au





Bloke said:


> Um, yeah.... i've booked them into Centres i manage. Is Rose croix administered by them ? SR has the Scottish and Australian  Const but it seems to me to work differently in the States, which is why some SR Australians have been known to travel to the States to get Degrees... I'll check and ask..



Okay, so I followed up with a few folk on this.

Firstly, I am not a member of any other Order except the Craft but was Fezzed in the Shrine. I am here to learn and share like us all.

So, (putting WMGMs aside) I caught up with one of the most "Senior" Freemasons in the State a few days ago... he was robing up for the KTPs and is in almost everything under the sun. A few of them thought it was weird I was there - but I knew most of the Brothers in the room and it was a good catchup 

The guy is Barry M (Glen, you might have met him, Ben Q was also there etc ). I asked Barry if my statement that there is "No Scottish Rite here in the sense you (Americans)  know it" and he said this statement was correct.. but after trying to sort through this tonight... I've just got more questions.... We have two "Scottish Rite" bodies here as I said  - the Australian and Scottish (there is a third another contact tells me which is "universal" but let's not go down that rabbit hole - don't ask, don't tell)

Their official descriptors are
"Supreme Council for Scotland 33°  (SC), Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite" and we are the "Province of Victoria"
(Qualification - Craft MM for 3 years)
There is a Grand Consistory (opens 4 pm annually) &
There is a Sovereign Tribunal (opens 6 pm annually on the same date)
There are 4 Sovereign Councils (three have "KH 30° after their names, one doesn't - but that's probably a typo)
There are 13 Sovereign Chapters of "Prince Rose Croix, 18°"

&

"Ancient and accepted Scottish Rite under THE SUPREME COUNCIL, 33°  FOR AUSTRALIA (AC)
(Qualification - Craft MM)
Grand Consistory 32° - i dont have details on  (unless its associated with the 30° then what I am reading makes sense)
Sovereign Tribunal of 31° is annual (plus other dates "TBA")

Then we have Sovereign Councils of Grand Elect Knights of Kadosh KH 30° -  there is 6 of them
Then Sovereign Chapters of Prince Rose Croix 18 ° - there is 19 of them


That's the audit on bodies and their names



jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The chaper of rose croix is the 2nd body in the sr...15th deg to 18th deg....degree names can and are different from the norther Juris to the southern juris US to canada to the uk to Australia



Thanks JD - all clear now, evident I was wrong and Rose Croix is indeed under SR here in Australia - but everyone talks about being in Rose Croix and not "Scottish Rite" - I'd made a mistake because of that and because I bill them for rent - I'd not realised that Rose Criox sat beneath those Scottish Rite Supreme Councils because I issue them different bills and did not realise the structure...

However, my understanding is that you do the 4° to 33° in the one body in the States ? Perhaps they're conferred here (11:11 pm and a bit late to be checking) but with MM in Australian SR as a qualification - we must... but our Craft GL says Freemasonry consists of 5 degrees - EA, FC, MM, MMM and the Degree of HRA.... (it was changed from 3 in about 2011- "Craft Freemasonry embraces the three first-named" ) hence, and long before our Const was changed - the first stop for a MM looking for an apendant body was Mark or Chapter before anything else..

But there is one big difference which all are confirming. In Victoria (and Australia for that matter) you are not going to get the 30,31,32 & 33 degree like you do in the States. Barry M said to me these are basically "philanthropic" and raise money (true ?) in the States..

Here, it's I am told by people who know, that generally going to take you 10-15 years to move beyond the 30° and those above it are a very small handful - most are not conferred but attached to an office.

Anyway, that sort of builds on my understanding of the "SR" in Australia... but I need to do a bit more work understanding moving beyond the 18° here[/QUOTE]


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 24, 2016)

Edut:  I would disagree. It is correct you have provinces and that progression through the degrees isn't performed in the same manner. It is treated as an honour system in Commonwealth Freemasonry. It is treated as an education system in the US. 
No, 30-33 are not for philanthropic purposes. 30-32 are part of the regular conferral system. The 33 is indeed an honour system but the fees are not for philanthropic purposes.  

There are separations in the degrees for lodge, council and consistory.  I have held offices in each. 

Craft or Symbolic Masonry consists of the three degrees in the US.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I would disagree. It is correct you have provinces and that progression through the degrees isn't performed in the same manner.


 Hi Glen, my post did not appear as intended as some of my text got caught up in JDs quote which i've rectified.... so my text is more clear... intereted in your thoughts


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi Glen, my post did not appear as intended as some of my text got caught up in JDs quote which i've rectified.... so my text is more clear... intereted in your thoughts


out side of the states it is not uncommon for it to take years for a brother to get to 32*.  Here in the States some valleys have a requirement that you have to be MM for a certain period of time before branching out some don't, and some that do offer waivers.  I got one of those waivers in Oregon as the Army was moving me and I wanted to get my degrees with the same guys that raised me.   I know some people that made 33rd in less then a decade after raising and then I know guys that have been 32nds for 2 plus decades and still haven't or just recently got the 32*KCCH(knight commander court of honor-red cap) its a step inbetween the 32nd and 33rd.

This kinda answers why it is called ROSE CROIX there... http://www.scottishrite.org.au/a-better-man

this might help too  http://www.scottishrite.org.au/scottish-rite/history-of-the-rite-in-australia


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> out side of the states it is not uncommon for it to take years for a brother to get to 32*.  Here in the States some valleys have a requirement that you have to be MM for a certain period of time before branching out some don't, and some that do offer waivers.  I got one of those waivers in Oregon as the Army was moving me and I wanted to get my degrees with the same guys that raised me.   I know some people that made 33rd in less then a decade after raising and then I know guys that have been 32nds for 2 plus decades and still haven't or just recently got the 32*KCCH(knight commander court of honor-red cap) its a step inbetween the 32nd and 33rd.
> 
> This kinda answers why it is called ROSE CROIX there... http://www.scottishrite.org.au/a-better-man
> 
> this might help too  http://www.scottishrite.org.au/scottish-rite/history-of-the-rite-in-australia



Thanks JD....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I know some people that made 33rd in less then a decade after raising and then I know guys that have been 32nds for 2 plus decades and still haven't or just recently got the 32*KCCH(knight commander court of honor-red cap) its a step inbetween the 32nd and 33rd.


Same here.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 25, 2016)

we opened up the Lodge with a draped alter in rememberance to our WM Gharles H. Turner III, Rest in peace WM, Rest in Peace...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> we opened up the Lodge with a draped alter in rememberance to our WM Gharles H. Turner III, Rest in peace WM, Rest in Peace...


My sincere condolences Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2016)

I attended a one day AASR reunion yesterday and learned that here the AASR funeral service is, indeed, called the Rose Croix. The ceremony it's self is based upon the degree of the same name.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> I attended a one day AASR reunion yesterday and learned that here the AASR funeral service is, indeed, called the Rose Croix. The ceremony it's self is based upon the degree of the same name.


*↑*  My daily advancement in Masonic Knowledge  *↑*


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> *↑*  My daily advancement in Masonic Knowledge  *↑*


Lol!


----------

